# ABS brake fuse location on 1996 jetta vr6 mk3



## nhroadstar (Jan 24, 2009)

Where can I find the fuses for the abs system on a 1996 vr6 mk3? Owners manual states they are "above the relays"?? Does not appear to be any fuses above the relays in the fuse panel.
Unfortunately the electrical wires to the left front brake got severed and shorted out, suspect the fuses are blown as abs no longer work and the abs light is out. Wiring has been repaired.
Thanks for the help
nhroadstar


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: ABS brake fuse location on 1996 jetta vr6 mk3 (nhroadstar)*

Looking at the Bentley manual; it looks like fuse 4 (also for the rear wiper) and 2 fuses on the ABS modual in the engine bay. 1 15A and 2 30A


----------



## 05mk4gli (Feb 3, 2005)

looking in the bentley and it does not call out any fuse locations for the abs. as with some obd2 cars you can access abs info through the DLC


_Modified by 05mk4gli at 2:20 PM 1-24-2009_


----------

